# Anyone have a tank next to their toilet?



## Brian S. (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a pretty decent sized bathroom and there is a perfect space for my 29 gallon right next to the toilet. There would be access to a drain and water pipes behind the tank, it would fill a useless space, and help cover the plumbing access to the shower.

My wife thinks I'm an idiot for wanting to put it there, what do you guys think?


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

The bathrooms and the kitchen are the only places in my house that doesn't have tanks in them just because there is ether a space or a power issue. The spot you are talking about doesn't seem to have the space problem but does it have the power issue? If you can run power to it safely I see no problem with having it there.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I tend to agree with your wife, but if that's what you like go ahead and do it.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Well im with you I think it would be a cool place to have a tank + waterchanges would be super easy having a drain and water source within 2 feet! what were you thinking of stocking it with?? Also would be funny if you did a bathroom themed tank


----------



## Brian S. (Oct 24, 2011)

Woodworm said:


> The bathrooms and the kitchen are the only places in my house that doesn't have tanks in them just because there is ether a space or a power issue. The spot you are talking about doesn't seem to have the space problem but does it have the power issue? If you can run power to it safely I see no problem with having it there.


Well&#8230;I&#8230;er&#8230;um&#8230;honestly forgot about power. However, the wall in question has open access and adding outlets would be trivial.


----------



## Brian S. (Oct 24, 2011)

Mr.Dempsey said:


> Well im with you I think it would be a cool place to have a tank + waterchanges would be super easy having a drain and water source within 2 feet! what were you thinking of stocking it with?? Also would be funny if you did a bathroom themed tank


I am currently planning to use that tank to house a pair of convicts. I have another place I had planned to put the tank but was kicking this idea around as well.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

i had an idea at one point ... to turn a toilet into a fish tank.... think about it ..... an Acrylic Style toilet with lots of fish... man can u imagine the mess if u came across the toilet while drunk .. ROFL!


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

no but the whole toilet ... even the base...


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

honestly i think its dumb i dont want to see fish while im doing my business. thats why i turn a spare bed room into my personal man cave lol 2 125 on both sides of the couch. spend more time there than i do anywhere else lol honestly just get yourself a fish room/man cave


----------



## csolo541 (Mar 31, 2012)

Some day I'd love to have a tank in my bathroom. Looking through magazines gets old. (Maybe its a guy thing) :lol:

So far all my tanks are in my kitchen because it makes it easy to do water changes etc. Same would be true for the bathroom.
Its also simple enough to get a long hose&pump system I guess.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

We have a 40b housing Steatocranus caussarius right in front of our toilet. It's awesome! Definitely not just a guy thing ; )


----------



## mhertzfeld (May 19, 2012)

I would worry about heavy fragrances in the air from using soaps in the shower\bath or chemicals in the air from personal grooming products (hair spray, ect....). The humidity will probably cause that stuff to hang around a lot longer than it would in a "normal" room.

I would also think about condensation building up, possibly causing mold, from the extra humidity caused by the shower\bath. If your bathroom is well ventilated that's probably not as big of deal.

Doesn't hurt to try it out though, seems like others have had success.


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

and when one of your die you dont have to carry it far lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Of course decepticonpaul is just joking because flushing a dead fish is something CF members would never do.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon long, housing a female convict, right next to my toilet.


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Of course decepticonpaul is just joking because flushing a dead fish is something CF members would never do.


well what do you do with them? toss em in the trash? or bury them i n the back yard? lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Assuming they are already dead, I freeze them in a zip lock plastic bag until garbage day and then they go in the trash. I think the bears (one just walked by on my deck outside my window) would be attracted if I put anything like that in a compost pile outside, but that would be a good idea too if you are bear-free. Good fertilizer if you bury them in your garden.


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

i doubt im the only one.... :lol:


----------

